# Pack Goats and gear for sale



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

These 8 goats are like family and must go to a good home, they are not for meat. We really hate to part with them, but no longer have the time or money and we are not using them as intended. Located in Castle Rock, WA and can meet anywhere in between here and Vancouver on gear.

3 Five year old pack goat wethers, all disbudded and banded as kids in the first month. These boys are all very well mannered and bonded to humans. They have not been on the trail this year and will need to be conditioned. They are all CAE/CL free and up to date on all vaccines, hoof trimming, and care.

Nubian/Boer: $250















Ober/Saanen: $150














Togg: $175


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Continued.....
4 Two year old pack goat wethers in training, all disbudded. Surgically castrated at 4 months old. These boys are all very well mannered and bonded to humans. They have not yet packed due to age, but will make great packers. They are all CAE/CL free and up to date on vaccines, hoof trimming, and care.

2 Alpines purchased as kids from Trinity Pack Goats: $150 each; these 2 boys must go together.














Sannen/Boer/Alpine purchased as kid from Carolyn Eddy: $250








Sannen/Boer/Alpine purchased as kid from Carolyn Eddy: $250








3 year old non breeding doe purchased from Trinity Pack Goats: $150














All gear is from NW Pack Goats in hunter green color

2 (one new, other used once) wood saddles with mountain straps and pocket pads: $135 each
1 (used once) set basic panniers: $75 
1 used set of deluxe panniers: $70 
1 Medium and 1 small used nylon halters: $5 each
1 Large used rope halter: $5 each
4 used muzzle/feedbags, red: $5 each
4 used black nylon tie downs: $5 each
4 never used homemade goat coats, forest green water proof nylon on the outside and hunters orange fleece on the inside: $20 each


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Can you post or send me a couple pics of the goat coats you made?
Thanks


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some pic's, 2 would be considered large size and the other 2 medium.


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

*Nice coats*

Thank you for posting the pics, They look really nice

would you consider them reversible? are they buckle closures?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, they are buckle closure but are not reversible.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's so cool!! Do you have to train the goats before taking them out like that? I have two retired meat show goats and I think it would be so fun to take them backpacking


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

They need to be trained to lead well and have good manners, as well as load into whatever you're using to transport them. They don't need any training for the saddles other than a few minutes to investigate them when wearing for the first time. It does take a little learning on their part to carry larger loads so they learn not to drag their load around trees and obsticles. As long as you have a well mannered, bonded goat that will follow and mind off leash you're good to go.


----------



## kimber300 (Jul 3, 2015)

looking for packs for some 4H kids. They don't have alot of money and they are trying to find some before fair hits. Kids are located in walla walla washington
Thanks for your time


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

Pics, material, and dimensions of the panniers? Does the price include shipping?


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an update; all gear has been sold other than one large size coat. Also still have the Nubian/Boer and 4 two year old wethers for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Reduced the asking price; $130 for the Alpines and $200 for the Saanen cross and Nubian/Boer goats.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Reduced prices even more, we really need to find these boys new homes. Here's a link to our updated craiglist add. Thanks.

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/grd/5183795425.html


----------



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

Could you please call or text me about these goats left. 470-234-9166


----------



## mphillips21 (Nov 22, 2015)

Are any of these goats available


----------

